# Any news on L284 Udpate ?



## gbjbany (Sep 25, 2005)

I wondered if we had any idea what would be in the next release of the software for 942, L284 i beleive. I did a search for L284 but came up with no results.

Thanks


----------



## jonah (Feb 15, 2006)

It was sent this morning 2/15/06


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I just posted what we received for release notes. Nothing new in this release.


----------

